# Do you lose your eircom email if you change to Sky broadband?



## gm88 (2 Mar 2013)

We currently have broadband with eircom, but if we switch to the Sky broadband package with calls and line rental, do we lose our eircom email addresses?


----------



## Eithneangela (2 Mar 2013)

No - your service provider has nothing to do with your personal email addresses.


----------



## Luternau (2 Mar 2013)

Eithneangela said:


> No - your service provider has nothing to do with your personal email addresses.



Not sure about that. As it's an eircom address, how would the OP access their servers after moving to a different provider? 

Addresses like gmail, yahoo, hotmail would not be affected by the switch in providers.


----------



## Time (2 Mar 2013)

You won't be able to access eircom servers if you quit eircom.


----------



## gm88 (2 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys, we were hoping to still be able to access the emails through the eircom website, and logging into the webmail there.  I guess they will block us if we change.


----------



## JohnJay (2 Mar 2013)

you wont loose your eircom email address. But if you use Outlook, Outlook Express or Windows Mail you will need to change your settings slightly


----------



## Time (2 Mar 2013)

You cannot use eircoms outgoing server as it is out of bounds to non customers.


----------



## JohnJay (2 Mar 2013)

Time said:


> You cannot use eircoms outgoing server as it is out of bounds to non customers.



Correct. So you need to change your outgoing mail server to the server of your new broadband provider. but you still use your Eircom.net email address.
You dont change your incoming mail server though - that stays the same (webmail.eircom.net as far as I remember)


----------



## roker (2 Mar 2013)

I have had an eircom email for years and I am not with eircom. I use mail2web.com to access it


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2013)

You can use Outlook or Outlook express for your eircom.net mail if you are not an eircom customer.   As JohnJay said, you send mail via your new service provider's outgoing mail server, and receive mail from eircom's incoming mail server.

I haven't been with eircom for years, but still use an eircom.net address.


----------



## Luternau (3 Mar 2013)

Luternau said:


> Not sure about that. As it's an eircom address, how would the OP access their servers after moving to a different provider?



As the poster who said they were not sure, I stand corrected and glad I said 'not sure' !!

Q. Is this only possible via outlook?


----------



## JohnJay (3 Mar 2013)

Luternau said:


> Q. Is this only possible via outlook?



No, it would be the same for other email programs.

And if you access your email via webmail ([broken link removed]) then you dont have to make any changes at all - it just works regardless of where you are logging in from or what provider you use.


----------



## gm88 (3 Mar 2013)

And if you access your email via webmail ([broken link removed]) then you dont have to make any changes at all - it just works regardless of where you are logging in from or what provider you use.[/QUOTE]

That's what we were hoping to do.  Haven't changed over yet, but was hoping to organise it this week.  

Can anyone advise - is it worth haggling with Sky for a better deal?  We currently pay the full package with sports, movies, HD.  If we  ask to add phone & broadband do you think they'd negotiate?


----------

